# Project IGI graphics problem



## ComputerUser (Mar 13, 2008)

Well the problem is, I can't see the weapons...they come only when i look up!


----------



## nvidia (Mar 13, 2008)

Did you install the latest drivers?


----------



## ComputerUser (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, I have the latest drivers. I don't have a card. This does not happen with my friend's PC. He does not have any card but it works perfectly.


----------



## nvidia (Mar 13, 2008)

Did you try reinstalling the game?


----------



## ComputerUser (Mar 13, 2008)

Hundred times...


----------

